# Disney tickets with Discover Card



## tcrogers (Dec 14, 2007)

Just thought I would pass along a way to save some bucks on Disney tickets.  If you have a Discover credit card, they are offering a deal at certain malls (you can check this link: http://www.discovercard.com/discover/data/mallholiday.shtml?icmpgn=0712_khp_mrq_mall_btn_trir
for a list) that if you spend $200 at the mall, they will give you a $20 Discover debit card.  The limit is 5 cards (i.e. $100).  

We rarely use our Discover card except for their 'specials' and took advantage of this.  We went to the Disney store in a particpating mall and bought our tickets (spent over $1000) and got our 5 $20 debit cards.  Basically got a 10% discount on the tickets.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you get some sort of dining discount in conjunction with the passes? I was on another mission at the mall last week and saw a sign at the Disney store about this. It wasn't real specific and the line was long to the counter, so I didn't inquire. I guess I could call and ask.

We might need one ticket and I wondered if the discounts covered all dinners or only one. The rest of us still have a few days left on old passes.

Sheila


----------

